# In Memory of Phoebe



## joysgirls (Oct 16, 2010)

Still grieving for our beauty. First thing I think of when I wake up and last thing before sleeping. She loved her soccer ball- obsessed I think would describe it! Loved the ocean and to retrieve tennis balls, loved kids, the mailman ( he tossed her biscuits) and loved us unconditionally. I miss her so much, her velvet face , her sweetness, her joy for life. XOXO


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

She is a beautiful girl.

Rest in peace .. Pheobe


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a beautiful girl.......RIP sweet Phoebe.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

She was a beauty and looked so happy - I am sorry for your loss.

Run softly at the Bridge, Phoebe


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was beautiful!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

So sad & sorry to hear this... She may be gone but will always be with you in your memory's...
She was a beautiful girl....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. I truly understand how you are feeling. Lost my beloved boy six weeks ago. Godspeed dear Phoebe. Hugs.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She is a beauty. I hope her memories bring you smiles instead of tears very soon.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences. She was a beautiful girl. Sending you strength.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed sweet Phoebe and hugs to you. I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Phoebe is beautiful.

We'd love to hear more about her, when you are able. All our Goldens have such special stories, especially when they are so well-loved. ((((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

RIP sweet Pheobe....she is adorable......will think of you today, and hope your pain is eased in the coming weeks.....cherish all those wonderful memories you have of her......take care...


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

She's beautiful. Our hearts go out to you.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

She was beautiful !!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Phoebe was absolutely gorgeous. I am so very sorry. Run softly sweet Phoebe.


----------



## joysgirls (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words, it is so very hard to come home to an empty house . She was with us for 12 1/2 years and our sweetness- our girl, my buddy, my love. Its only been since September 1st but Oh my gosh ...it seems so, so much longer. What a doll she was for all those years, she is so missed and tears still come everyday. I Love You Phoebe Rose.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Please always feel free to share any pictures or memories of your Pheobe.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

What a beautiful girl. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

She was such a pretty girl. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, she is so gorgeous. Rest in Peace, Phoebe.


----------



## joysgirls (Oct 16, 2010)

So , just now, someone knocked on my front door... As I walked toward the door I thought- "where's Phoebe and why isn't she barking" -Oh my heart aches for her. So many "firsts" that come along and remind you of their presence.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

joysgirls said:


> So , just now, someone knocked on my front door... As I walked toward the door I thought- "where's Phoebe and why isn't she barking" -Oh my heart aches for her. So many "firsts" that come along and remind you of their presence.


I know what you mean. The first time I looked out at where Katie used to lay on the back porch it hit me sooo hard. But now I look at the same spot and it brings a warm memory and a smile to me.

The hurt never goes away but eventually the good memories begin to be the first things to come to you when you think of them.

I hope it gets better for you soon and so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## joysgirls (Oct 16, 2010)

Yesterday I was finally able to go to Phoebe's bowl spot and gather up some of the special canned food that we tried to get her to eat those last few days, put them in a bag and put in my car with intention of donating to SPCA or whatever. Somehow I can't get myself to give it away- - uh ? its only food. Then this morning as I passed the spot, with bowls still in their place- I thought , " Oh my she doesn't have any water-- I better....." When does it end?? Tears are coming again


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joysgirl*

Joysgirl
*
I am so sorry about Phoebe. I FEEL YOUR PAIN.* My Hubby and I have had to say goodbye to many of our beloved pets.
The thinking she needs water is just an automatic response. Everyone on here will tell you you really only get through this loss, One Day At A Time, and it is cleansing to cry and share your feelings here!!

The only thing that ever made it easier for Ken and I is we always had two dogs, so when one went to the Bridge, we still had the other to comfort us.


----------



## joysgirls (Oct 16, 2010)

Karen- thanks- we are dog-less and that makes it so much harder. When we lost our others ( 3 ) we always had another fuzzy face to comfort us. The house is so so empty- no one following me around or just lifting her head from her resting to make sure I was here.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Phoebe is beautiful. I love her face. I know how you must be still hurting.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Phoebe*

Bumping up-so very sorry about PHOEBE!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Phoebe. I know it is just heartbreaking. I lost my lab mix Riley this past Jan 12 and I still cry when I think of her... It does get easier....but the sadness and pain never go away..but know that one day you will see her again at the Rainbow Bridge...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. Phoebe was beautiful inside and out.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Phoebe. I lost my Maggie a few months ago, so I know how you are feeling. I'm sure they are playing with all the other cherished goldens at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, I know its hard. She was beautiful!


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


Those are so beautiful Steve and it's beyond words to describe what they mean to those of us you've done one for.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

Joysgirl,
I am sorry about your pain and grief


----------



## joysgirls (Oct 16, 2010)

Only 2 months ago today- about this time- oh my ..I miss my girl so much. Love you sweetface Phoebe!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your special Phoebe...what a beautiful sugar face in her photos. It's always so hard to lose the ones we love. Condolences and hugs to you!


----------



## carisay (Aug 27, 2010)

What a beautiful face. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Phoebe*

Julie: Phoebe is smiling down on you from the Rainbow Bridge and playing with my Snobear!


----------

